# ILLEX Raritäten Set



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (23. Juni 2006)

Einige fängige Illex Wobbler, die es seit 2006 nicht mehr im Katalog gibt, haben wir noch auf Lager. Da wir auch noch die begehrten TN 60, Hammer und LDS Spezial haben, möchten wir Ihnen ein Paket zum Vorzugspreis von nur *49,95 €* anbieten.
Sie *sparen* gegenüber dem Einzelkauf *25,35 €* !!!

Wir bitte um Verständnis das dieses Angebot nur begrenzt zur Verfügung steht und nach Bestelleingang ausgeliefert wird.
*Das Paket enthält folgende Wobbler:*

1x Illex Silent Hammer Reflect Pink
1x Illex TN 60 Bone
1x Illex TN 60 Moebi
1x Illex Aragon SR - Crow Fish
1x LDS 98 - Living Dead Special 98 - Fantom Silver




Viele Grüße vom Angelcenter-Kassel.de

Patrick Fleischer

Die angebenen Preise verstehen sich inklusive 16 % MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten. Angebot gilt nur, solange der Vorrat reicht


----------

